# 2, Alpines for Sale



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We are trying to make room for all the new babies so am starting to sell off the misc. goaties that are taking up room and food.

I have a two year old non breeding female for sale. She is dis budded. I do also have a yearling non breeding female but am not sure we are going to sell her yet. But maybe if someone tries to talk me outta em both I could be convinced 

The second is Darius. He is a 1 year old prospect who was wethered at 4 months old. He was my other halves pick but she has come to the conclusion that she will never be able to use him. She does the milking and cant leave the farm for even 24 hours most of the year and sees Darius more as a hay burner. Although nicely put together, he is a little shorter then the rest of the boys. That might be because Legion forces him to wait his turn at the feeder. Even though its 8 feet long! He was weaned off his mom at 3 months. He has been tamed down but I dont work with him nearly enough. He likes people but still needs someone with some treats to teach him they can be trusted. He will come up and get his face and shoulders scratched and will let you put your hands on him and lead him but thats about as social as I have gotten him with very limited work.

Would like to get $150.00 for each but willing to entertain offers. Thank!

Oh will be posting pictures on the website of them asap


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Dave,

I'm interested in the females, I also sent you an email.

Thanks!

Alyson


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy, sorry for not replying. I got locked outta the forums when they changed the format... who knew you had to remember your password  Discussing the second one with my other half and will email this weekend  Thanks!


----------

